# Umfrage zum vierten Teil der buffedStory



## smogpaster (24. September 2010)

Hallo,

stimmt hier darüber ab, was Lyria in Teil 5 der buffedStory machen soll!
Habt Ihr eigene Vorschläge, die viel besser als die genannten sind? Her damit.


Denkt daran, Eure Charaktervorschläge an Smogpaster per PM zu schicken.


Grüße,

Peter


Peter Greza schreibt auch privat Storys. Hier findet Ihr weitere Geschichten.


----------



## coolcasis (24. September 2010)

ab nach og ... und wie in meinem anderen post nach teil 3... blutelfen arbeiten net mit anderen rassen zusammen zumindest net gern ^^ wär dafür dass der troll stirbt ^^ bin ja alli ^^


----------



## Lukitech (24. September 2010)

Nettes Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin dafür, dass sie dem Troll einfach mal vertraut ... immerhin is der ja voll bekifft, dem muss man einfach glauben xD


----------



## Natálya (24. September 2010)

Lukitech schrieb:


> Nettes Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also bekifften Leuten vertraue ich am wenigsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kilerwakka (24. September 2010)

erstens war der troll nicht bekift trolle sind so de reden halt so komisch also vertraut sie ihm


----------



## Ridgster (24. September 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> erstens war der troll nicht bekift trolle sind so de reden halt so komisch also vertraut sie ihm




wenn du so schreibst wie du redest, bist du auch ein troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also raucht er sein kraut aus nem metallischen ding mit schlauch dran un is nich bekifft?^^
naja, villeicht hat er auch als kräuterkundler seinen eigenen tabak hergestellt...^^


----------



## Vollhirsch (24. September 2010)

Hauptsache der Troll kommt mit nach Norden ^^


----------



## Krinos (25. September 2010)

Ich finde, sie sollte in das Allianz-Lager gehen, dort könnte sie den Zwerg und die Nachtelfe treffen, die auf dem Bild zu der Geschichte sind.


----------

